# Die JBossMQ im JBoss auf File-Persistence stellen?



## Hilyama (8. Feb 2006)

Hi, 

hat jemand einen Plan wie ich die FilePersistence für JBoss MQ einstelle? Ich find im Netz immer nur die Beschreibung aber nie einen Verweis auf ein XML oder gar die Stelle an der es geändert werden muss /


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

deploy/jms/hsqldb-jdbc2-service.xml


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

welche Version von JBoss verwendest du denn? JBoss 4.x unterstuetzt (im Gegensatz zu JBoss 3.x) AFAIK keine FileSystem-Persistenz fur JMS Nachrichten.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Hilyama (21. Feb 2006)

Ja, das habe ich leider auch schon gemerkt. JBoss 4.x wird bei uns auch eingesetzt. Naja, nun wurde halt die Datenbank für MQ auf ein shared Device gelegt. Schliesslich wurde ja die Anforderung hier wieder so geändert, dass immer nur 1 JBoss aktiv ist....

Aber vielen Dank für eure Hilfe bzw. die Infos.


----------

